# Stand for coffee unit and grinder



## Mandalorian92 (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi guys,

I pray everyone is doing well and keeping safe?

New member from London, and I was wondering where I could purchase a stand/table which will be for my coffee machine and grinder.

decided on the Magica PID (Dave's support was amazing!) and a Eureka Mignon Specialita.

I have a nice corner in my kitchen, which has plenty of height, but limited to 85cm in width.

any ideas/advice would be greatly appreciated.

- Thanks 😊☺


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi and welcome to the forum, i hope you enjoy your stay and have fun...not got a clue as to where you can get a table or stand from....but stick around and some nice folks on here will probably give you some suggestions/ideas of places to purchase from.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Mandalorian92 - Welcome to the forum!

The Decent espresso team really like the IKEA Bror trolleys and actually make custom inserts for them to use with their machines. Handily 85cm wide and is the white image in the post. There are a few others with nicer wooden tops in their kitchen island range though.

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/bror-trolley-white-00452619/

I think @MediumRoastSteam has a granite topped unit from Robert Dyas for his Niche/Elizabeth setup?

https://www.robertdyas.co.uk/robert-dyas-granite-top-kitchen-trolley


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Northern_Monkey - I do indeed. Just make sure you have something with a good depth, as this is catching me short when I look into future upgrades, as most machines have a depth of 45cm at least. My humble trolley have a depth of 40cm, so I'm pretty restricted in that respect.


----------



## 28653 (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi, perhaps a butchers block/trolley would fit the bill, and space. I got mine 2cd hand for maybe £15. It fits in my narrow space, solid enough, and I can pull it out for deep cleaning and maintenance. Look on gumtree, FB marketplace...or buy new. Lots of types around, solid hardwood, different qualities of course, steel shelves, drawers etc etc. I attch a Google image and my set up with my Mitica. Cheers, Steve


----------



## Mandalorian92 (Jan 28, 2021)

Guys, thank you so, so much 🙂 I don't know why I couldnt think of anything. You lot are awesome!

@SteveBRS, how's your Bezzera holding up?


----------



## 28653 (Jan 6, 2021)

@Mandalorian92, my Mitica is doing well, 3 years and a bit from new, no major issues. As an HX machine I was used to cooling flushes from my previous Gaggia, but no comparison once you get to grips with it (not knocking the Gaggia though, great for what it is). I got a temp meter on the group head, but if you have the PID version you are sorted. Not a bad heat recovery for several shots in a row, and plenty of steam pressure for those cappuccino guests. I'm surprised that there's no Bezzera section here, but I guess they are less popular and/or harder to get hold of here. Enjoy your new machine!


----------

